# [SOLVED] Google Chrome - &quot;Certificate not trusted&quot;



## Kadisnak (Oct 27, 2010)

All of a sudden, sending and checking in-bound email is not possible, because a message about "Untrusted certificate" and a warning not to proceed is displayed [in Google Chrome]. Have not been able to work out a solution yet. The OS running in the computer is Windows 7, and the anti-virus program is Kaspersky 2011.

What I want to know is whether this type of issues are common, and whether the service providers will find a solution soon.

By the way, is it possible this happens because of selecting an unnecessary option in the anti-virus program?


----------



## Kadisnak (Oct 27, 2010)

*Solution found to question posted*

A solution was found to the question posted by me on 10.28.2010, 02.21 p.m. about an e-mail issue (by changing settings in the anti-virus program). 

I wanted to remove the question but do not know how? Anyway, I'll try again either to remove the question from the forum or to post a correction.

This is for your consideration and review please.

Regards.

Kadisnak


----------

